
Show HN: Smart Kitchen: A Multi-Modal AR System - mendeza
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3d4lqfXCYjncVZIMjRWdDV2ZHM/view?usp=sharing
======
mendeza
Co-author here! This is a draft of my thesis AR project at Cornell Tech, but I
would love any feedback or thoughts on the utility of AR in your home/kitchen!

Here is a link to a video demo of the ARKit app!:

[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3d4lqfXCYjnc1ZmTXJaR2RRN28...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3d4lqfXCYjnc1ZmTXJaR2RRN28/view?usp=sharing)

